# piropos



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

Todavia dice piropos aun la gente educada ? Va siendo obsoleta esta
costumbre ? Las mujeres se sientes halagadas realmente al escuchar
los piropos ?

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## PlayZoo

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Todavia dicen piropos aun (a) la gente educada ? Va siendo obsoleta esta
> costumbre ? Las mujeres se sientes sienten halagadas realmente al escuchar
> los piropos ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


----------



## javierc45

Los piropos todavía se usan, pero han perdido su espíritu. Por ejemplo: los grupos de varones jóvenes les dicen piropos soeces a las mujeres para hacerlas sentir vergüenza y ellos parecer más "machos" frente a sus amigo. Cabe aclarar que algunos son muy graciosos y ocurrentes. Tampoco hay que tomarse todo dramaticamente.

Saludos : )


----------



## fenixpollo

Hiro, como no podré comentar yo acerca de los piropos, te recomiendo estos hilos anteriores:


piropos (en Voc. Gen.), piropos (en Cultura), piropo, pickup lines, buenos piropos

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Conrado Herrera

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Todavia dice piropos aun la gente educada ? Va siendo obsoleta esta
> costumbre ? Las mujeres se sientes halagadas realmente al escuchar
> los piropos ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
¿En qué parte del mundo existe una mujer que no le guste le digan es bella?
Saludos
Conrado


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Conrado Herrera said:


> ¿En qué parte del mundo existe una mujer que no le guste le digan es bella?
> Saludos
> Conrado


 
Si tiene toda razon ! Pero, el hombre dice mentiras  
Pero, no vale la pena decir piropos a una mujer fea, 

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Conrado Herrera

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Si tiene toda razon ! Pero, el hombre dice mentiras
> Pero, no vale la pena decir piropos a una mujer fea,
> en tiempo de guerra cualquier hoyo es trinchera,
> si apagas la luz no se ve nada,
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

En una isla del Pacfico, fueron dejados 5 soldados japoneses y una mujer,

Todos la adorararon y confiaban que ella es la mjuer mas hermosa
en la isla.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Conrado Herrera

Hiro Sasaki said:


> En una isla del Pácifico, fueron dejados 5 soldados japoneses y una mujer,
> 
> Todos la adoraron y confiaban que ella es la mujer mas hermosa
> en la isla.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
I understand
Conrado


----------



## PlayZoo

Conrado Herrera said:


> I understand
> Conrado


 
Pácifico??????


----------



## Conrado Herrera

perdón "Pacífico"
gracias


----------



## Wisconsinite

No estoy de acuerdo con las correcciones que hizo PlayZoo en la primera frase. No es question de si se les dice piropos a las personas (mujeres) educadas. La pregunta es si los hombres educados harían piropos o se darían cuenta de que son una falta de respeto hacia la mujer (por su educación, me imagino). Según como yo lo entendí, no había que corregir la pregunta.


----------



## PlayZoo

Wisconsinite said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con las correcciones que hizo PlayZoo en la primera frase. No es question de si se les dice piropos a las personas (mujeres) educadas. La pregunta es si los hombres educados harían piropos o se darían cuenta de que son una falta de respeto hacia la mujer (por su educación, me imagino). Según como yo lo entendí, no había que corregir la pregunta.


 
si puedes apreciar la a está entre parentesis, lo cual es debido a que yo sabía lo que quería expresar Hiro, ya que puso _aun _delante de _la gente educada._ pensé que tod@s lo entendieron, ya veo que no.


----------



## Wisconsinite

Pero PlayZoo, si "la gente" es la que dice piropos (no que los recibe), tiene que ser "dice," y no "dicen." La gente dice. Sin la "a" no es gramaticamente correcto. 

Lo siento por seguir en esto. En mi parte del mundo es medianoche y estoy muy cansada. : )


----------



## PlayZoo

Wisconsinite said:


> Pero PlayZoo, si "la gente" es la que dice piropos (no que los recibe), tiene que ser "dice," y no "dicen." La gente dice. Sin la "a" no es gramaticamente correcto.
> 
> Lo siento por seguir en esto. En mi parte del mundo es medianoche y estoy muy cansada. : )


 
 siento discrepar, pero el sujeto de la oración es _ellos _therefore, si lo conjugamos es ellos _dicen._

En mi parte del mundo está amaneciendo, pero debido a mis estudios y trabajo, suelo estar la noche despierto, también estoy cansado, pero unfortunately mi relevo no viene hasta dentro de hora y media.


----------



## JB

Conrado Herrera said:


> ¿En qué parte del mundo existe una mujer que no le guste le digan es bella?
> Saludos
> Conrado


 
En los EEUU, hay los que entablan demandas (file lawsuits) for acoso sexual.


----------



## PlayZoo

jbruceismay said:


> En los EEUU, hay los que entablan demandas (file lawsuits) for acoso sexual.


 
por un piropo?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Wisconsinite said:


> Pero PlayZoo, si "la gente" es la que dice piropos (no que los recibe), tiene que ser "dice," y no "dicen." La gente dice. Sin la "a" no es gramaticamente correcto.
> 
> Lo siento por seguir en esto. En mi parte del mundo es medianoche y estoy muy cansada. : )


 
Solamente un error tipografico  en lo que escribi. Me referi por  spuesto 
al hablante de piropos. Ya he leido que no se considera de buen 
gusto dirigir piropos ahora a una desconocida. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 


"odavia dice piropos aun la gente educada ? Va siendo obsoleta esta
costumbre ? Las mujeres se siente*n* halagadas realmente al escuchar
los piropos ?"


----------



## PlayZoo

Hiro Sasaki said:


> "odavia dice piropos aun la gente educada ? Va siendo obsoleta esta
> costumbre ? Las mujeres se siente*n* halagadas realmente al escuchar
> los piropos ?"


 
a ver, este aún me confunde, no se bien lo que quieres decir, pero tal como está escrito, no suena correcto

en la pregunta consideras que los piropos son dichos por una persona o por la gente?

si es por una persona: todavía *dice* piropos

si por el contrario te refieres a la gente educada: todavía *dicen *piropos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Si tiene toda razon ! Pero, el hombre dice mentiras
> Pero, no vale la pena decir piropos a una mujer fea,
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
"¿　En que parte del mundo existe una mujer que no le guste le digan es
bella?
 
 
Yo creo que gramaticamente debe ser " a que no le guste " o ]
a quien no le guste ".  No ? 
 
saludos 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## PlayZoo

Hiro Sasaki said:


> "¿　En que parte del mundo existe una mujer a la que no le guste que le digan _lo bella que es // que es bella?_
> bella?
> 
> 
> Yo creo que gramaticalmente debe (de) ser " a que no le guste " o ]
> a quien no le guste ". No ? (la última es correcta: a quien no le guste )
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

PlayZoo said:


> si puedes apreciar la a está entre parentesis, lo cual es debido a que yo sabía lo que quería expresar Hiro, ya que puso _aun _delante de _la gente educada._ pensé que tod@s lo entendieron, ya veo que no.


 
"Aun " se puede eliminar si se confunde, pero lo he cambiado por
"incluso" .

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 



"¿ Todavía dice piropos incluso la gente educada ?  ¿ No va siendo obsoleta esa　costumbre ? ¿ Las mujeres se sienten halagadas realmente al escuchar los piropos.　?


----------



## lforestier

En mi círculo de conocidos, decír un piropo en alta voz es muy descortes ya que la mujer siente que la estan viendo como objeto de deseo y no como persona. En privado, los amigos si comentan de las cualidades físicas de otra persona.
En el trabajo, decir un piropo es motivo de despido. Hay que tener mucho cuidado en halagar a alguien.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

lforestier said:


> En mi círculo de conocidos, decír un piropo en alta voz es muy descortes ya que la mujer siente que la estan viendo como objeto de deseo y no como persona. En privado, los amigos si comentan de las cualidades físicas de otra persona.
> En el trabajo, decir un piropo es motivo de despido. Hay que tener mucho cuidado en halagar a alguien.


 
En Estados Unidos, creo que deberiamos tener mucho cuidado.

Solo se pueden comentar las cualidades fisicas de lacara de la mujer ? Any
expressions of compliments carecera de gracia. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Pumuki

Pues no hay que llevar a generalidades ni a extremos. Puede ser de mala educación decirle una barbaridad a una chica que pasa por la calle, sin ningún fundamento, más que con la intención de hacer gracia a los colegas, pero no creo que sea para denunciar por acoso. Tampoco pasa nada por decirle a una chica/chico lo guapa/o que esta un determinado día o si se ha cambiado el corte de pelo, o cualquier otra cosa. Y esas expresiones las puede decir cualquier persona independientemente de la clase social, solo hay que tener dos dedos de frente.

*Mal educados:
Gritar en medio la calle "piropos" sobre todo si hacen alusion a relaciones sexuales tipo:
"tienes un polvo....", "Vaya culo...", "Ven pacá que te ...",...

* Del tipo que yo creo que no son mal educados
"que bien te queda ese corte de pelo", "que guapa estas hoy,¿que te has hecho?", "Encantado de conocerte...por fin, hacía tiempo que deseaba hacerlo..."


----------



## Arana_VB

Varias consideraciones, sobre todo por Play, que creo que estás confundiendo un poco a Hiro con la gramática.

Frase inicial
- ¿Todavía dice piropos aun la gente educada? Va siendo  Está obsoleta esta costumbre? ¿Las mujeres se sienten realmente halagadas al escuchar los piropos?

- Todavía y aún: ambos son adverbios con idéntico significado, por lo que si usas uno de ellos, no es necesario que utilices el otro.

- Gente: sustantivo común colectivo, aunque singular; por lo tanto, la conjugación del verbo más correcta es la 3ª persona del singular.

- Realmente halagadas: este orden da más énfasis a la expresión.

Frase 2:
En una isla del Pacífico, fueron dejados  abandonados 5 soldados japoneses y una mujer. 
Todos la adorararon adoraban y confiaban  creían que ella es  era la mujer más hermosa en de la isla.

- adoraban, creían y era: es importante mantener la coherencia en el uso de los tiempos verbales (has utilizado un pretérito perfecto, un imperfecto y un presente). En este caso, puesto que estamos hablando de una situación durativa que se produce en un momento determinado del pasado, es mejor optar por el Imperfecto.

- Creían: Confiar es tener fe en algo. Creer, tiene además el significado de "tener el convencimiento", que creo que es lo que realmente querías decir.

- De la isla: "En la isla" contiene un error fruto de la traducción literal del inglés. En castellano se utiliza la preposición "de".

Y frase 3:
"¿En qué parte del mundo existe una mujer a la que / a quien no le guste que le digan que es bella?

- Qué: cuando es interrogativo o exclamativo, necesita el acento.
- A la que / a quien: la frase de relativo que está introduciendo es un Complemento Indirecto, y por tanto necesita de la preposición "a". En segunda instancia, quien = el que / la que / los que / las que. Si optas por el "que", necesitas entonces el artículo delante.
- Que .... Que : las conjunciones de relativo, en español, al contrario que en inglés, no se pueden eliminar nunca.

Espero que estas apreciaciones te ayuden, Hiro. 

Por último, Play, en uno de tus posts hace esta apreciación:

"debe (de) ser"
 
La obligación, en castellano, se indica sólo con el "debe"; si le añades "de", estás dándole un sentido de probabilidad. Aunque a veces en la tele escuchemos a contertulios que, queriéndoselas dar de cultos, abusen del "deber de" con ese significado de obligación. Repito, es del todo incorrecto.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Arana_VB

Respecto a la materia objeto de este hilo y como mujer, te diré Hiro, que un piropo elegante siempre es bien recibido. 
Si alguien me dice "¡Qué guapa estás hoy!" o "¡Qué bien te sienta tu nuevo peinado!", obviamente, me sentiré halagada. 
No obstante, hay que tener cuidado, porque según de quien venga el piropo (persona conocida o no) puede interpretarse como una intención de intimar. Para evitar eso, los piropos, entre gente conocida, y para evitar malos entendidos, suelen referirse a estados actuales o que han sufrido un cambio reciente (un vestido, un nuevo peinado, ver a alguien por primera vez maquillada y arreglada). Y siempre, con cortesía. Hay que evitar que se entienda como la intención de iniciar una relación con esa persona.
Pero... cuando pasamos por delante de un grupo de obreros y nos dicen alguna "barabaridad" (más que piropos suelen decir groserías), nos sentimos ofendidas y ruborizadas.


----------



## Blankusi

Estoy de acuerdo en que un piropo educado siempre es bien recibido. Pero ultimamente se esta extendiendo mucho la costumbre de decir barbaridades a una chica cuando pasa por la calle (y no solamente delante de un grupo de obreros) y eso molesta mucho. Al menos a mi me parece de muy mala educacion.


----------



## fenixpollo

Creo que un aspeto confuso de esta conversación es que, aunque el diccionario define la palabra "piropo" como "compliment", algo se pierde en la traducción.  La mayoría de norteamericanos que estudiamos español aprendemos que un piropo es una frase usada para tratar de ligar con alguien o tirarle la onda; o es una frase que te gritan en la calle. Tenemos la impresión que, mientras un cumplido es algo educado, un piropo no lo es.  

Luego, como ven en este hilo y los otros que puse arriba, la cultura de los Estados Unidos y de Canadá ha cambiado en los últimos 30 años, y los piropos ya no son buen vistos. No es que una mujer caminando por la calle te denuncie por acoso si le echas un piropo; pero no es tan buen visto, en ciertas comunidades. Con respeto a los piropos el trabajo, una ley federal en 1964 delineó muy claramente que si una mujer se siente incómodo con el piropo, puede ser acoso (hostigamiento) sexual.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

fenixpollo said:


> Creo que un aspeto confuso de esta conversación es que, aunque el diccionario define la palabra "piropo" como "compliment", algo se pierde en la traducción. La mayoría de norteamericanos que estudiamos español aprendemos que un piropo es una frase usada para tratar de ligar con alguien o tirarle la onda; o es una frase que te gritan en la calle. Tenemos la impresión que, mientras un cumplido es algo educado, un piropo no lo es.
> 
> Luego, como ven en este hilo y los otros que puse arriba, la cultura de los Estados Unidos y de Canadá ha cambiado en los últimos 30 años, y los piropos ya no son buen vistos. No es que una mujer caminando por la calle te denuncie por acoso si le echas un piropo; pero no es tan buen visto, en ciertas comunidades. Con respeto a los piropos el trabajo, una ley federal en 1964 delineó muy claramente que si una mujer se siente incómodo con el piropo, puede ser acoso (hostigamiento) sexual.


 
Fenixpollo,

http://www.hoy.com.ec/NotiDinero.asp?row_id=242706

Las leyes en los Estados Unidos son increibles.

Yo


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

fenixpollo said:


> Creo que un aspeto confuso de esta conversación es que, aunque el diccionario define la palabra "piropo" como "compliment", algo se pierde en la traducción. La mayoría de norteamericanos que estudiamos español aprendemos que un piropo es una frase usada para tratar de ligar con alguien o tirarle la onda; o es una frase que te gritan en la calle. Tenemos la impresión que, mientras un cumplido es algo educado, un piropo no lo es.
> 
> Luego, como ven en este hilo y los otros que puse arriba, la cultura de los Estados Unidos y de Canadá ha cambiado en los últimos 30 años, y los piropos ya no son buen vistos. No es que una mujer caminando por la calle te denuncie por acoso si le echas un piropo; pero no es tan buen visto, en ciertas comunidades. Con respeto a los piropos el trabajo, una ley federal en 1964 delineó muy claramente que si una mujer se siente incómodo con el piropo, puede ser acoso (hostigamiento) sexual.


 
Fenixpollo.

http://www.hoy.com.ec/NotiDinero.asp?row_id=242706

Las leyes de Estados Unidos son icreibles, Porque una mujer puede ganar
190 millones de dolares por haber sido acosada sexualmente  ? 

Una prostituta dificilmente gana 50 dolares cada noche en los paises 
de porbreza. Ademas, si a la mujer le anotoja divorciarse, el hombre 
quedaria penniless. 

Hace muchos anos, vi en la tele a un norteamericano que esta luchando 
por sobrevivir pagando dinero a su mujer divorciada casada con 
un millonario.  Porque acosan tanto a los hombres en los Estados
Unidos ? 


saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Casusa

Gracias Arana VB por aclarar ese embrollo gramatical que tenían algunos compañeros. Estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo.

Respecto al tema piropos, pienso que ya no halaga mucho recibir un piropo, si no es de tu pareja. Y si hablamos del ambiente laboral ¡¡muchisimo menos!!, imagínate que estás muy guapa, con nuevo peinado, nuevo vestido y entras a una reunión de negocios y tu jefe te dice: "que bonita te has venido hoy" . .  puede causar un problema serio, en muchos planos.
Auque yo no vivo en Estados Unidos y aquí no hay demandas de todo, si hay mucho recelo en el trato que se tiene con los compañero(a)s de trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Las leyes de Estados Unidos son increíbles. Porque una mujer puede ganar 190 millones de dolares por haber sido acosada sexualmente ?


 En primer lugar, no es la ley que les dió esa cantidad de dinero. Fue una demanda civil, y ninguna entidad gubermental forzó a que Toyota pagara... fue la misma compañía que accedió pagar. 





			
				el artículo en tu enlace said:
			
		

> Toyota desembolsará $190 millones para zanjar la demanda por acoso sexual presentada por una directiva [...] el ex consejero delegado de Toyota en Norteamérica ... la forzaba a entablar relaciones sexuales.


 En segundo lugar, el ejecutivo no le dijo piropos a la mujer. Le obligó a tener relaciones sexuales. Como ella también era ejecutiva, y esa relación afectó su carrera entera y su habilidad de trabajar, no veo ningún problema con el resultado.





			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Hace muchos anos, vi en la tele a un norteamericano que esta luchando por sobrevivir pagando dinero a su mujer divorciada casada con un millonario. Porque acosan tanto a los hombres en los Estados
> Unidos?


 Este comentario no está relacionado con los piropos... parece un comentario irónico o sarcástico, pero en este foro escrito, la ironía no se comunica muy bien.


----------



## Franra

PlayZoo said:


> a ver, este aún me confunde, no se bien lo que quieres decir, pero tal como está escrito, no suena correcto
> 
> en la pregunta consideras que los piropos son dichos por una persona o por la gente?
> 
> si es por una persona: todavía *dice* piropos
> 
> si por el contrario te refieres a la gente educada: todavía *dicen *piropos



La gente dice piropos, no "dicen". Gente se conjuga como singular, a pesar de que hable de un grupo de personas.


----------



## alexacohen

Casusa said:


> Respecto al tema piropos, pienso que ya no halaga mucho recibir un piropo, si no es de tu pareja. Y si hablamos del ambiente laboral ¡¡muchisimo menos!!.


Completamente de acuerdo.
Alexa


----------



## Mirlo

fenixpollo said:


> En primer lugar, no es la ley que les dió esa cantidad de dinero. Fue una demanda civil, y ninguna entidad gubermental forzó a que Toyota pagara... fue la misma compañía que accedió pagar. En segundo lugar, el ejecutivo no le dijo piropos a la mujer. Le obligó a tener relaciones sexuales. Como ella también era ejecutiva, y esa relación afectó su carrera entera y su habilidad de trabajar, no veo ningún problema con el resultado. Este comentario no está relacionado con los piropos... parece un comentario irónico o sarcástico, pero en este foro escrito, la ironía no se comunica muy bien.


 
 Estoy de acuerdo contigo "fenix" no se debe confundir un "piropo" con el sarcasmo que acarrea el "acoso sexual"> Se debe respetar tanto al hombre como a la mujer.
saludos,


----------



## joseluisblanco

Mas allá de la paranoia que se pueda generar en torno a esto, el piropo debe ser considerado una _galantería_ de alguien hacia otro alguien que considera atractivo/a. Machismo, leyes y costumbres aparte, esto fue, es y será una parte inseparable de la condición del ser humano. Claro que Hiro preguntó acerca del estado de las cosas hoy en día, y en tal sentido, Hiro, habrás visto el panorama según las respuestas de los que han respondido; lo interesante es la tensión entre las inhibiciones/ reglamentos, y el encontrar un canal para poder halagar a alguien de forma espontánea y sorprendente. Que cada uno hurgue en su propia historia...

Les regalo un muy buen piropo moderno (no antiguo, florido, sino moderno, conciso) que una vez me contaron:

El hombre ve por la calle (preferiblemente con mucha gente alrededor) a la mujer, se le acerca, se pone de rodillas frente a ella, abre los brazos y _grita_ con la mirada arrobada: -*¡Dioooosa!*

_(forgive my English version)_
This guy sees an attractive woman in a crowded place, he approaches, goes down to his knees, opens his arms and shouts as loud as he can: "_*Goddess!*_"


----------



## Casusa

Creo que los piropos han sido antiguamente muy usados y dignos de realce porque despertaban la creatividad y chispa de los hombres (y ciertamente, hay algunos muy graciosos). Sin embargo, no perdamos en cuenta que eran un elemento más del machismo imperante. Porque se tomaba a la mujer como un objeto a la que se le podía decir cosas muy bonitas aludiendo simple y llanamente sus cualidades físicas. Además, ella no podía contestar nada y tenía que sentirse, además, halagada, o simplemente bajar la cabeza. ¿De que siglo estamos hablando?? ¿Como esperan que sigan en boga los piropos? si las mujeres hemos dejado hace mucho tiempo de ser un objeto para ser admirado (o no) por los hombres!!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Casusa said:


> ,  ¿De que siglo estamos hablando?? ¿Como esperan que sigan en boga los piropos? si las mujeres hemos dejado hace mucho tiempo de ser un objeto para ser admirado (o no) por los hombres!!


 

Quiza se refiere a la época de Romeo y Julieta” ! 
Aquella época no vuelve si quiera o no quiera. No la espere más, ! 
 
Las mujeres se evaluan por sus cualidades intelectuales
y pueden llegar a ser la presidente ( o la presidenta, una vez más,
tengo dificultad en escribir correctamente español ) de una república.
 
Por otra parte, continuan celebrando los concursos Miss. Ellas 
quieren hacer alarde de su belleza física emífera. No ha habido un
Miss Bolivia que tuviera 43 años,
 
Estamos viviendo una época complicada.  Algunas mujeres compran
revistas con fotos de los varones jovenes semi-desnudos.
 
Me despite ya. Parece que no estoy en la correcta orbita. Perdonen.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hiro, tu órbita sí es correcta. Si entiendo bien, hiciste una pregunta sobre un aspecto de la idiosincrasia de los pueblos latinos; o sea, sobre la cultura. Los comentarios han sido muy diversos pero creo que interesantes. Hay una controversia porque se cuestionan cosas como el machismo, y son opiniones muy válidas; igualmente yo creo que hay un significado valioso en los piropos (obvio, siempre que no sean denigrantes).
Además creo que desde tu país puede parecer un tema lejano, difícil de conocer, luego es lógica tu pregunta (la del thread).
Creo que las respuestas te han dado una idea del estado de las cosas sobre este tema.
Un gran saludo desde Buenos Aires
Joseluis


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias a todos,

Para terminar este asunto, 

[FONT='&#65325]Las frases sacadas [/FONT][FONT='&#65325]del[/FONT][FONT='&#65325] texto [/FONT][FONT='&#65325]del[/FONT][FONT='&#65325] curso de [FONT=Arial]espa[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial]ñol de noviembre[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT='&#65325] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial]por la radio NHK.[/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial][/FONT][/FONT] [/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial]saludos [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial][/FONT][/FONT] [/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial]Hiro Sasaki [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial]Risa : Yo, Risa. Encantada.[/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT=Verdana][FONT='&#65325]Carlos : [/FONT][FONT=Arial]¿[/FONT][FONT='&#65325] Risa ? Otra Mona Risa....[/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Verdana] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT=Verdana][FONT='&#65325]Risa : [/FONT][FONT=Arial]¿[/FONT][FONT='&#65325] Te r[/FONT][FONT=Arial]í[/FONT][FONT='&#65325]es de mi ? [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial]Carlos : No, los gallegos somos reservados. Es un piropo.[/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='&#65325][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[LEFT][FONT='MS UI Gothic'] ​


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

No ha salido bien ! 

Vuelvo a enviarlo.


Las frases sacadas del texto del curso de español ​por la radio NHK.​ ​ ​Risa : Yo, Risa. Encantada.​ ​Carlos : ¿ Risa ? Otra Mona Risa....​ ​Risa : ¿ Te ríes de mi ? ​ ​Carlos : No, los gallegos somos reservados. Es un piropo.​


----------



## onomatopeya

yo opino que depende....
(como muchas cosas en la vida)
del piropo, de la situacion, etc

A mi no me molesta que me digan que me veo bien y esas cosas entre amigos.
Pero en el trabajo podria darse para malos entendidos.

En todo caso, en qué tipo de piropos estás pensando Hiro?


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hiro Sasaki said:


> No ha salido bien !
> 
> Vuelvo a enviarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> Las frases sacadas del texto del curso de español
> por la radio NHK.​
> 
> Risa : Yo, Risa. Encantada.​
> Carlos : ¿ Risa ? Otra Mona Risa....​
> Risa : ¿ Te ríes de mi ? ​
> 
> Carlos : No, los gallegos somos reservados. Es un piropo.​


Hiro, honestamente (no lo tomes a mal) no entendí nada... igualmente parece gracioso...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

onomatopeya said:


> yo opino que depende....
> (como muchas cosas en la vida)
> del piropo, de la situacion, etc
> 
> A mi no me molesta que me digan que me veo bien y esas cosas entre amigos.
> Pero en el trabajo podria darse para malos entendidos.
> 
> En todo caso, en qué tipo de piropos estás pensando Hiro?


 
A mi no me ocurre ningun piropo muy bueno.  Podriamos decir solo :
" Ese traje te sienta bien ", o " Ese peiando es bonito".  No hay ningun 
chispa de un piropo inteligente. 


Cuando yo era nino, oia decir a obreros en la reparacion de la carrera,
" Vaya chica, que lindos culos tienes ! ". Pero, ya estan en desuso 
totalmente los piropos en la calle. Hay un puente famoso en mi ciudad 
que se llama " Puente de pescar ( a las chicas  ) con el gancho ".
Alli andan los jovenes locos que molestan a las chicas pero no saben 
decir nigun piropo de calidad, y dicen solamente : " Nina, no quiere
tomar un te ( significa realmente un cafe ) conmigo ?  No tiene nada
gracioso.  

Las turistas japoneses se molestan en Italia ( perodnen amigos italianos !)
con los jovenes que siguen a ellas con unos cientos piropos. 

En cuanto a los piropos, somos sub-desarrolados y nunca nos pondremos
en el proceso para el desarrollo a pesar de la tradicion literias de las Senryuu, poesias cortas humoristicas 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## PlayZoo

Arana_VB said:


> Varias consideraciones, sobre todo por Play, que creo que estás confundiendo un poco a Hiro con la gramática.
> 
> Frase inicial
> - ¿Todavía dice piropos aun la gente educada? Va siendo  Está obsoleta esta costumbre? ¿Las mujeres se sienten realmente halagadas al escuchar los piropos?
> 
> Frase 2:
> En una isla del Pacífico, fueron dejados  abandonados 5 soldados japoneses y una mujer.
> Todos la adorararon adoraban y confiaban  creían que ella es  era la mujer más hermosa en de la isla.
> 
> 
> Y frase 3:
> "¿En qué parte del mundo existe una mujer a la que / a quien no le guste que le digan que es bella?
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que estas apreciaciones te ayuden, Hiro.
> 
> 
> 
> "debe (de) ser"
> 
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


 
siento discrepar la mayoría de las cosas que dices, no voy a entrar en ninguna tertulia ni mucho menos, sobre todo viendo que has corregido lo mismo que yo (en algunos casos claro), suprimiendo el aún por ejemplo.
después veo cosas _como va siendo_ y _están _en la primera oración, en las que un buen literato no las confundiría ya que no expresan lo mismo, según lo que desees expresar utiliza una  u otra. Por desgracia la palabra gente puede ser considerada plural o singular, dependiendo de la oración y de la expresión del hablante y/o país. Por último, _debe de ser _está mal dicho? entonces no lo digas, debe de ser que no lo utilizas!!


----------



## PlayZoo

Franra said:


> La gente dice piropos, no "dicen". Gente se conjuga como singular, a pesar de que hable de un grupo de personas.


 
a ver, gente es en sigular en mi país, pero por desgracia no es así en todos los paises latinos, y como por suerte este es un foro de multicultural, hice esa apreciación. 

gracias!!


----------



## PlayZoo

joseluisblanco said:


> Hiro, honestamente (no lo tomes a mal) no entendí nada... igualmente parece gracioso...


 
jeje, yo tampoco entendí nada


----------



## Arana_VB

PlayZoo said:


> siento discrepar la mayoría de las cosas que dices, no voy a entrar en ninguna tertulia ni mucho menos, sobre todo viendo que has corregido lo mismo que yo (en algunos casos claro), suprimiendo el aún por ejemplo.
> después veo cosas _como va siendo_ y _están _en la primera oración, en las que un buen literato no las confundiría ya que no expresan lo mismo, según lo que desees expresar utiliza una u otra. Por desgracia la palabra gente puede ser considerada plural o singular, dependiendo de la oración y de la expresión del hablante y/o país. Por último, _debe de ser _está mal dicho? entonces no lo digas, debe de ser que no lo utilizas!!


 
Si a mí no me crees, entonces creerás a la Real Academia:

*deber*. *1. *Es regular; no son correctas las formas sincopadas del futuro y del condicional simple o pospretérito, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>_debrá, _





</IMG>_debría, _etc., normales en el español clásico, pero sentidas hoy como vulgares.
*2. *Funciona como auxiliar en perífrasis de infinitivo que denotan obligación y suposición o probabilidad:
*a) deber *+ infinitivo*.* Denota obligación: _«Debo cumplir con mi misión»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). Con este sentido, la norma culta rechaza hoy el uso de la preposición _de_ ante el infinitivo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>_«Debería de haber más sitios donde aparcar sin tener que pagar por ello»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.4.94).
*b) deber de *+ infinitivo*.* Denota probabilidad o suposición: _«No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»_ (Mañas _Kronen _[Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: _«Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]).


----------



## Arana_VB

Para lo de gente, te remito también a la RAE (Concordancia de nombres colectivos). 
Nunca digo las cosas si no estoy segura y el uso del lenguaje en la calle no siempre implica que sea "gramaticalmente" correcto.

Yo tampoco quería entrar en debate, Play, pero considero que nuestra obligación es ayudar, y si ves que te corrijen para ayudar a un tercero, antes de enfadarte, comprueba si lo que has dicho es correcto.


----------



## PlayZoo

Arana_VB said:


> Si a mí no me crees, entonces creerás a la Real Academia:
> 
> *b) deber de *+ infinitivo*.* Denota probabilidad o suposición: _«No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»_ (Mañas _Kronen _[Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: _«Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]).


 
es cierto creo a la RAE. *debe de + infinitivo. Denota probabilidad o suposición, y se puede admitir el uso sin preposición*

totalmente de acuerdo

thanks


----------



## PlayZoo

Arana_VB said:


> Para lo de gente, te remito también a la RAE (Concordancia de nombres colectivos).
> Nunca digo las cosas si no estoy segura y el uso del lenguaje en la calle no siempre implica que sea "gramaticalmente" correcto.
> 
> Yo tampoco quería entrar en debate, Play, pero considero que nuestra obligación es ayudar, y si ves que te corrijen para ayudar a un tercero, antes de enfadarte, comprueba si lo que has dicho es correcto.


 
Arana no estoy enfadado, jeje ni mucho menos... tampoco ayudo a la gente por obligación, sino de corazón, espero que tu no lo hagas obligada


----------



## PlayZoo

por cierto cual es piropo de los que os han dicho que más os ha gustado?


----------



## Arana_VB

PlayZoo said:


> Arana no estoy enfadado, jeje ni mucho menos... tampoco ayudo a la gente por obligación, sino de corazón, espero que tu no lo hagas obligada


 

Ni mucho menos .

P.D. Cuando veas que soy yo la que mete la pata, con el inglés o con el castellano, espero que seas tú el que me corrija.


----------



## babifm

PlayZoo said:


> por cierto cual es piropo de los que os han dicho que más os ha gustado?


 
a mi el que más me ha gustado fue un chico que me dijo

_ tu padre es pastelero? porque un pastel como tu no lo hace cualquiera_

que os parece? a mi me gusto cuando me lo dijeron


----------



## joseluisblanco

onomatopeya said:


> yo opino que depende....
> (como muchas cosas en la vida)
> del piropo, de la situacion, etc
> 
> A mi no me molesta que me digan que me veo bien y esas cosas entre amigos.
> Pero en el trabajo podria darse para malos entendidos.
> 
> En todo caso, en qué tipo de piropos estás pensando Hiro?


No sé Hiro, pero en mi opinión el piropo surge en ocasiones generalmente repentinas, siempre en ámbitos públicos; el/la que piropea emite un halago. Aquí termina el piropo en sí mismo, dado que si quien recibe el piropo muestra interés, entonces se pasa a la instancia del acercamiento/ cortejo/ ligue/ o como quieran llamarlo; y si en cambio quien recibe el piropo no muestra interés, entonces nada, sólo queda la libido desairada.
Además hay otra instancia, la de festejar el piropo por parte de quien lo recibe sin que esto signifique acercamiento; tal vez lo que más llama la atención de esto, porque es como un juego social de floreos y galanterías que se tornan en una especialidad en sí mismo. He visto en TV donde muestran lugares (plazas, etc.) donde se apuestan los "piropeadores" para hacer su show.


----------



## Franra

PlayZoo said:


> a ver, gente es en sigular en mi país, pero por desgracia no es así en todos los paises latinos, y como por suerte este es un foro de multicultural, hice esa apreciación.
> 
> gracias!!


 
Playzoo... en que país "gente" no es considerado singular? Perdona mi ignorancia,  pero hasta donde yo sé, sólo existen dos formas de ocupar la palabra: La correcta y la incorrecta.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Franra said:


> Playzoo... en que país "gente" no es considerado singular? Perdona mi ignorancia, pero hasta donde yo sé, sólo existen dos formas de ocupar la palabra: La correcta y la incorrecta.


 
Pues, cuando uno dice "a la gente le encanta salir pirada de la oficina a las 5:00pm", creo que es singular... 

O: "la gente que asiste a esos espectáculos es de lo peorcito.."

O: "no te comas esos pasapalos, que son para la gente que tu papá va a traer de su oficina..."

O: "no le digas esas cosas a gente que no conoces..."

Am I off-track, or something?


----------



## Franra

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Pues, cuando uno dice "a la gente le encanta salir pirada de la oficina a las 5:00pm", creo que es singular...
> 
> O: "la gente que asiste a esos espectáculos es de lo peorcito.."
> 
> O: "no te comas esos pasapalos, que son para la gente que tu papá va a traer de su oficina..."
> 
> O: "no le digas esas cosas a gente que no conoces..."
> 
> Am I off-track, or something?



Pues, Venezuelan sweetie, yo veo que en todos tus ejemplos me das la razón, o no??? I gual no me quedó muy clara la idea, jaja, sorry, I´m kind of slow today.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Franra said:


> Pues, Venezuelan sweetie, yo veo que en todos tus ejemplos me das la razón, o no??? I gual no me quedó muy clara la idea, jaja, sorry, I´m kind of slow today.


 
Sí, te estoy dando la razón. A veces, hace falta que nos den un poquitín de apoyo, no crees?

Have a nice 'slow' afternoon, hun...


----------

